# Solved: firefox flash problem...



## JAYNO20 (Aug 6, 2005)

For some reason the flash in my firefox isnt working right.. if i go anywhere that uses flash it will not load it, but IE will do it fine.. i've tried installing adoble flash player a few times for both IE and firefox and no matter what i do firefox will not play flash... anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Augie65 (Mar 24, 2005)

Try running Firefox in safe mode.
*Start*> *Mozilla Firefox*> *Mozilla Firefox (Safe Mode)*.
If Flash works, then it is an extension or theme effecting Firefox.
If you have Adblock, then click on *Tools*> *Adblock*> *Preferences*> *Adblock Options*> 
and uncheck *OBJ-TABS* 
Type *aboutlugins* in the address bar of Firefox and hit *Enter*. See if Flash plugin is listed.
Test your Flash Player.


----------



## JAYNO20 (Aug 6, 2005)

OK, good info there, thanks for the help. It ended up being the extension "flash block" which worked fine for me in previous versions, but i guess this one has a bug. Thanks :up:


----------



## Augie65 (Mar 24, 2005)

You are very welcome.


----------



## LowSx (Sep 22, 2007)

I've got the same problem.But i don't have any Flash block or Adblock.I preinstalled Windows and after few days the problem appeared again.I'm with with the latest version of Mozilla and flash player.In the aboutlugins there isn't flash player.


----------

